

Ask HN: Rate my product idea - macca321

In my first job, many moons ago, at a large life assurance company, I had to (as I was new) have my emails to external clients QA'd by a senior team member before having them sent. Later in life, as a dev/support in banking, I've had to check new supprt staff's emails before they send them (to see if they have used the correct tone, spelling etc).<p>At the time, I remember this being a hassle as it would result in a flurry of emails back and forth, with the new starter sending the email to the senior, who mails it back with corrections, which then gets sent back, confirmed as OK, then emailed out again by the new team member.<p>Is this experience unusual or fairly common? Could an Outlook addin that simplified this workflow be a successful product?
======
macca321
ah. the answer is 'yes'

[http://www.office-addins.com/-outlook-addins/send-if-
approve...](http://www.office-addins.com/-outlook-addins/send-if-
approved.html)

